# amenorrhea- ttc number 2



## kate2001 (May 22, 2006)

right this is confusing so bare with me 
i have not had a period in 8 months and have been ttc for 9 months ...i had my first daughter at the age of 16 whilst on the pill .. bareing in mind me and partner have not used any protection for 2 years but using withdrawel method only up until started ttc and still have not got pg  i have gone to my doctor sooo many times its unreal and he thinks its normal for a young women im only 21 to go 12 months or more without having a period  so he wont help me in any way 
i went and got a second opinion and he thought i may have pcos so did the tests and all my blood work was fine apperntly but im still waiting on the scan (3 months and still waiting ) i have severe cramping sometimes and it actually hurts to have sex and i have started bleeding after sex now (light pink and the stops)
basically i dont know what to do my gp thinks its normal to go this long without having a period and thinks i could still get pg 

here i am desperatly ttc thinking this is a waste of time im not ovulating as im charting my bbt and have done for 6 months and nothing it shows no thermal shift but he be little's my charts 
should i find a 3rd opinion 
is there anything my dc could give me to start off a period so at least i could start a new cycle ?
cheers for any advice you may give me 
at the min i feel like im trying my hardest to get pg and i know there is something wrong withh my body but my gp just wont do anything about it 

is it normal ? thanks again from kate


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

To not have a period for so long is a problem so I would either insist GP refers you to a fertility clinic if he is not prepared to do anything, otherwise get that 3rd opinion.

Ruth


----------

